# Superior Coho's



## KC Black (Sep 3, 2015)

Now that my pink salmon fishing is done, it's time to get going on the superior lake and river action. I will report as soon as I get started. I expect movement should start now to 2 weeks from now depending on the rain and river levels. Has anyone have anything to report. Anyone trolling the upper river and superior like around Brimley or Gros Cap.


----------



## Teggs (Mar 20, 2013)

been getting superior cohos in the river since august. Starting to slow down now as they move onto their beds. Plent of freshe fish still, and steelies starting to move now.


----------



## KC Black (Sep 3, 2015)

Teggs said:


> been getting superior cohos in the river since august. Starting to slow down now as they move onto their beds. Plent of freshe fish still, and steelies starting to move now.


Canada or US river. I only fish the Canadian side. Many more opportunities there ,


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Looks like my first chance will be Wednesday, but I might try a Lake MI trib instead, not sure.

How does casting @ the mouth work - dawn only? Any time if cloudy? Even worth trying from only hip-boot depths?


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Tried the native-run-only Lake MI trib where I caught Cohos last year on Sunday at dawn - no Cohos in there right then.

Have heard they have been spotted in the creeks around Whitefish Bay, can't wait to get up there in person, but maybe only later this week or on the weekend.

Nice brace of heavy fresh rain across the east end this a.m., wonder how that correlates with the later 'pushes' of fresh Coho.

Off to try the gravel on a Huron trib this afternoon, after a bit of work here and there along the way. Should get enough water time to at least figure out if the Cohos are way up there yet, a good long run up from the Lake.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Did see one, just one, on The Hated Fish River, as I like to call it, last Monday. All I could do was spook it off the gravel into the deeper water. Caught some nice Browns though. I wish the east end had a Type 3 stream. 

Tried the Lake MI trib again briefly Thursday night in the high water. No hits on the crawler at all. 

Haven't had time to try the waters of Superior yet. Maybe Thursday.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have seen some great runs on the Superior streams even into December.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Chatted with a guy out road hunting Grouse the other day. He told me there have been Cohos in the Lake MI trib I fish on occasion. But he could also only find just one fish already on the gravel.

After ten days straight on the saw I used this morning's snow as 'close-enough' to a rain day and went up to Lake Superior country. Could only scare up one fish, in a creek loaded with dozens last year, albeit 7-10 days from now on the calendar then. (After Halloween),

Went back down to the Lake Huron trib I fished last week. No evidence of any Salmon anywhere.

I like the idea of fresh run Lake Superior Cohos holding in a river and actively feeding, but I'm mostly too far away from that type of water. I've heard they act like that in the Alaska runs and the fishing is a blast for the people that like the "Silvers" instead of the bigger Kings.

Will try again next week, working through this weekend again. Won't be able to just chat with my fellow fishermen on what's happening.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Heading to the Keweenaw in a few hours, maybe I can give ya a report


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

Coho's are still trickling into the streams in my area, but no major pushes of fish for the most part. I am trying a western stream tomorrow. Hopefully they are getting a better run right now.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

They're in where I live lately (east end). Note plural. Pics soon.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Last Tuesday was a wonderful day, and that statement has nothing to do with politics. A cloud deck moved in! This La Niña high pressure making most people very very happy with the weather has not been so good for Trout and Salmon fans. Bring me some clouds and rain already.

But a little bit like politics, fishing always seems to leave me with more questions. Which is why I like to hang out with you fine folks.

And I had a little free time to finally hit a Lake Superior tributary to see what those Cohos were up to. I parked near the shore but first walked up into the woods to see if any Cohos were "in", up-stream. The first glance I got of the gravel showed a Coho wriggling it's way up, and that was all I needed.

I almost ran down to the beach and flipped in a trusty #6 Panther Martin with a sliver blade and the red dots on the yellow body. Will I ever break my habit of fishing with these? Perhaps, perhaps. Perhaps only when I get a new shipment of the Albino ones, or I get around to re-painting the ones I used in the rocky Ontonagon system too much and are now just lead gray.

Throwing the long cast into the Magic Lagoon was nice but it created a straight down-stream retrieve....quartering the current is sooooo much better so I walked up into the brush and flipped in the Panther, a bit more literally as there was too much brush to actually cast. And was kind of a dumb place to flip in a spinner because there would be no way to actually deal with a raging pissed-off Coho on the line right there.

But the first flip is frequently the best flip, particularly with this species:










Holy Smokes! Did I just catch my first Coaster? I'm still not sure and never will be. The Lake Superior surf-line was only 20 yards away after all. I would think this particular lagoon wouldn't hold stream-only Brookies to this size due to the fishing pressure here. But I have heard of the straight-to-Superior creeks holding double digit Brookies, so, I dunno.

At first I still had Type 3 fever and thought this was probably over the 15" limit, and it was at about 16". My best Brook Trout this year., and definitely my most beautiful fish this year, even after many 12-13" male Brookies in full spawning regalia out in the west U.P. But I figured if it _was_ a Coaster well I want to encourage that behavior. And it was my first legal Trout of the day, which I usually release. Just this morning a fellow fisherman pointed out that I could only have kept it from Superior (where the size reg would be 20" as well), not from a creek ... I was fishing Type 4 water. That would have been a big oops.

I did have the hardest time releasing that fish though. After I unhooked it ever so gently and returned it to the water, it started to float belly up. I picked it up and laid it on it's side in shallow water, but there it stayed. And stayed. And stayed. It's heart was beating fine and it's gill plate was pushing water through, but it would not swim away. Finally I remembered the advice to push the fish back and forth through the water to move water over the gills and this worked after 10 to 15 very nervous minutes on my part.

After so much activity in and around the Alders I wanted to go back to worry-free casting to the Cohos I knew were in there - nothing sets a fisher-person's heart a-stir like a fish porpoising the surface.

And I wanted to get some time in with this crawler-on-a-spinner Cohos are said to love. I don't completely understand this technique. Am I supposed to just hook one end of the crawler on one point of the treble, so the whole thing strings along behind at maximum length? Or should I put it on all 3 points to make more of a "gob" of crawler behind the blade. What is the fish supposed to think this deal is, anyway, a tasty worm or a tasty minnow? And how do you keep from eventually seeing the crawler go sailing off on it's own during a cast? I am just no good at fishing with crawlers, I much prefer leaf worms. I've been having so much trouble keeping crawlers on hooks I have even been trying multiple "brands" of crawlers to see which ones are better. Can I cast them using a crawler harness like the Walleye guys use?

I am totally confused about crawlers and Cohos. But the Cohos weren't:










And that's what I came for, though by now I really had Coaster Fever. And what I really wanted was a hen Coho to get some bait for Steelhead season. I have a friend who only fishes the Pere Marquette and doesn't catch much; I want him to come out to the beach and land some fish with me there. And I just wanted my very own bait supply. Whitefish season is coming up too...

So I let Mr. Coho go. I had dinner plans, some left-overs to use, and some fresh meat to cook up the next day. And that was a wrap for Election Day.

But fishing fever is not so easily cured. The next day work led me to a Lake Huron tributary, the Hated Fish River. I heard about a section of rock that I haven't previously fished and wanted to check it out. Only a couple channel miles in from the big lake, could be a good spot to look for those rare Huron Salmon.

Silver PM #6 worked it's magic again on the third cast:










That was from the holes just below the rock section. My friend the Coho Whisperer says the fish in the picture is a Coho, and a hen. But I say it was a male Steelhead. And since I am the one that cut it open, I at least got the male part right. In 3D view I could see the pink stripe quite a bit better than in the photo.

That was the only activity for me on Wednesday, aside from crossing a long stretch of shallow water off my list of places I want to fish.

Thursday I was able to once again swing by the big lake they call Gitchee-Gumee, just a day after the terrible anniversary at Whitefish Point. I went to the popular spot I enjoyed all to myself on Election Day and found 3 young guys fishing there. They said they had seen plenty of Cohos, but "couldn't get them to bite." I personally have never understood the idea of going to look for a fish first, then trying to catch it. Doesn't seem like good strategy to me. I would rather look for water that has a good chance of holding a fish, and then fish it from below, or way above. Not right laterally to a visible fish on-shore, which is what these guys seemed to be doing. None of us could get an exciting Coho hit, though I certainly did my part to help feed the pet Trout in this location by trying bare-naked Crawlers without a spinner. The Trout gobbled them up, piece-by-piece. And as soon as the other fishing party gave up and went home (it always amazes me how not-patient I see other fisher-people act), the Cohos started porpoising again and the fever was starting to get very, very warm all over again.

Now my friend the Coho Whisperer says the Coho won't go for a crawler, un-adorned, you have to use a spinner. But this makes no sense to me - why would they go for one on a spinner, but not one with no shiny stuff spinning around?

He does suggest replacing the spinner's treble with an Octopus hook, but now we are starting to get into things that seem like work. Maybe those hooks would hold the crawler longer, I dunno. I will probably just stay lazy and fish spinners the way they come in the package.

A day of getting skunked is just not tolerable to a fisher-person. So on Friday I arranged work to get me an hour before dark back on to the Hated Fish River, high up where I saw a lot of Cohos last year and have had some adventures with Chinooks even. Plenty of spawning gravel and classic corner holes and hairpin turns and Trout heaven.

But no Cohos this year, not a one, in the places where we saw pods of them last year. Couldn't even accidentally land a C&R stream Brown Trout, though in October they were very active in there. They get a pretty spawning color too. My dream of the Superior-Huron-Michigan Coho Trifecta my friend the Whisperer hit last year would not be a reality this year.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

0-for-2, yuck! Fishing Fever had to be cured. Buck Fever was setting in on the roads all around me, that I knew. And my clock was running out because on Nov. 14th I turn into a pumpkin and have to go home. (And hit the piers for Steelhead). Saturday was all work and no play. But that just makes for better fishing planning - I would beat this horrible dry sunny warm weather by getting out to the water before the horrible dry sunny warm weather could keep the fish keeping their heads down.

Sage advice to that effect had come in via PM and it was time to take this Lake Superior Coho fishing seriously. I left the parking lot in the dark and made it to the water on-time to see a Coho do it's little swirly dealie-O on the surface just as I walked up to the Magic Lagoon.

But #6 let me down - nada. And the crawlers I picked up at the gas station the night before had been on the job too long, like me - they were dead, not a one of the 18 in the carton was fish-able. It would have to be just me, and a spinner, to get one of those Cohos.

But as that lucky old Sun was getting ever closer to starting it's roll around Heaven all day, I could not entice the Cohos to hit the Panther.

So I gave the Cohos a break and waded out into Superior for a while. And moved up to some heavier hardware to cast - a #5 Mepps, an antique one with a big fat brass blade and a body in that same yellow/red combo, a little like a string of fish eggs perhaps. Pulling it through the water probably could generate electricity if you could use copper fishing wire somehow, it was like having a propellor on the line.

Though I recently learned of the idea of casting-at-dawn for Steelhead cruising the shoreline, I also had a hope that another kind of Great Lakes Trout might be, well, Coasting along the coast there too.

But another goose egg throwing French stuff into Le Lac. Then I remembered that one of the points of throwing a spinner at fish is to get them riled-up to strike the thing. And this #5 Mepps was a riler-up-err-rerr if I had ever fished one. It just about made noise you could hear out of the water.

And there was another porpoise-y-swirl ... and there went my cast ... and there was my coming year's worth of Steelhead bait:










The poor hen started laying the eggs right on the beach, in it's death muscle spasms. Sorry, Mrs. Coho, and thank you for your sacrifice, as the original locals around here would say.

They say 'looseys' are better than skein, which is good because there was absolutely no skeiny chunks in this fish. She was ready to go. And there was still a porpoise in the Magic Lagoon.

But that was all the fish-on-line activity I could manage. I did walk the rest of the creek to observe the pretty Cohos getting it on on the gravel, like I did last year.

And there was the ultimate goose egg - only 2 fish in the actual creek!

Where are the Cohos? I think there are still more to come. I walked 2 other creeks today (I confess, at one I was looking for Coasters though I have no idea of when they _might_ be on some gravel and I could be out at the attached creek-mouth fishing the beach for them) and did not see any fish of any kind in them. One is also a Type 4 and known for a "run" though it might be a Steelhead run, I'm not sure.

But last year in the famous creek above the Magic Lagoon, in the first week of November, I saw dozens of Cohos. Not this year.

I hope to walk it again in early December, if the snow stays away and I can get some more work done in my beloved U.P. And I can dream of a 3 Lake Steelhead tri-fecta. I have Huron notched on the fishing rod this year (Skippers count too!), and the Canuck radio forecast this a.m. calls for fog tomorrow a.m., my last day before the War in the Woods breaks out and I retreat to the piers. Fog should be good, I hope something is maybe out coasting....


----------



## fishfray (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome report, thanks.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

thank you, fishfray, here is another one. I write these up as a way of thinking out loud to get ready for my next fishing trip, sorry they are long that way. Executive Summary of this one: one last Coho, no pictures.

Although November 15th is my favorite day to commence Steelhead fishing on my favorite WSP (and I think I like this acronym much so I will soon start listening to some WSP while I Steelhead fish, probably this weekend), I could not make it this year.

On Sunday I snagged a brake line on the truck while out picking pine cones after fishing, and it’s just not a good time of year to find a good mechanic without towing a truck full of gear into a much bigger city. So I’ve been holed up along the shore, able to drive as long as there are no hills involved (simple, on the shore) and not much traffic to worry about; also simple in the generally stop-light-less Upper Peninsula.

So back to the Magic Lagoon I went, for one entire day, on the Opener, from before sunrise to after sunset.

I had hopes of catching a Steelhead. Last year in November I saw several folks out trying the same thing on this same stretch of shoreline. I haven’t seen anyone beach fishing these areas this year, at all, save one hopeful soul looking for early Salmon way back in early September.

I was excited to try a technique I read about here recently - casting right into the trough, early in the a.m. before the sun hits the water directly. And the perfect fan shaped delta this creek has been busily creating for the last several weeks of boring sunny weather allowed me to do that perfectly, a good ten yards off the regular shore-line, while still wearing just hip-boots.

I was warned that the sand-front of such a delta can be a deceptive patch of ‘quick’ sand, but I wasn’t too worried as it was only maybe 24” above the regular lake bottom of well-packed sand. I did finally take one step right on the edge which proved this warning, though depths involved weren’t enough to even fill the one boot.

Although the Opener featured pretty good fishing weather with a solid overcast, it wasn’t quite as nice as the previous Tuesday, Election Day, which had a much lower cloud deck and much less overall light.

But casting into the big Lake yielded nothing. So back to the lagoon I went, which got more nothing….except a few fresh swirls of probable Coho, plenty of Trout smacking things on the surface, and one very intriguing regular smacker in a slight corner of the cover that appeared to be smaller than a Coho, but bigger that a little Trout. Was it coasting…???

I retired to the truck for some breakfast and could barely sit there. The Lagoon was alive with fish, it seemed. With ripples bouncing off every corner nearly continuously from all the Trout/Salmon activity. But various spinners had yielded nothing at all just after sunrise. Sometimes, they just want bait.

I remembered that I had seen a crayfish shell on the beach a few days previous. I wouldn’t have guessed Lake Superior would have those, and I had some plastic ones, scented and everything, in the tackle box, that I had yet to even open. And here it was November 15th and there were still plenty of insects around. If only I had ever gotten around to learning fly fishing I would be teasing all those fish out of the lagoon.

I loaded up everything I had. Plastics, including an ant, tube jigs, a wet-fly imitation cricket, even a last few forgotten leaf worms still crawling around their carton from a month back. I was gonna get that medium-ish Trout somehow.

I was even motivated to finally figure out how to rig up some fancy floats, I have a couple clear ones from Backcast in Benzonia, and the very popular Steelhead floats with the orange tips and clear bodies. I am clueless about rigging them but it was time, I thought, with visions of cleaning out Brookies with a clear float and just the right wet fly.

And I did have some very fresh spawn tied up for an also planned attempt at a shore cruising Steelhead to eat up some of the day. That should work best of all my options, I figured.

But ultimately the Salmon porpoising every 3 minutes had me too excited to figure out a new rigging. I went with a regular old stick Balsa bobber and a size 10 Salmon egg hook, though a Daichii - the sharpest hooks ever made, they claimed. I bought them to chase Whitefish last December. I wanted a chance to see what Trout were in there with the Salmon, so I had some small bags tied. I had never caught a Salmon this way. Would a #10 hook even work with spawn bags? Could I really just use a 99 cent balsa bobber?

I sat down under a giant White Pine tree and commenced to still fish, sort-of. I would like to someday own a bait casting reel to feed a bobber and spawn down into a just exactly perfect Salmon hole just exactly perfectly some day. It’s not something easy to do with a spinning reel, but since I usually fish small water for Brook Trout, I have been figuring out how to drift bait with a spinning reel anyway. If you do it from the side of a run rather than directly up-stream, it can still work out OK.

I let the bobber run along the current, watching intently, until it reached the end of line available, which was just about the end of the deep black water of the lagoon. A perfect spot. And again. And again.

But the porpoise-ing action was all upstream of where I could fish this way, without getting in the water and disturbing the fish temporarily. And the medium-ish Trout in the one corner had been silent for some time.

I cast the bobber+spawn at the Trout’s corner and let it slowly float down the current line of the deep water. The day was crystal still and completely grey over-head - the only thing that would ruffle the water was the fish activity.

This is a tense way to fish. But suddenly, I saw what I thought I was supposed to happen: BOBBER DOWN! No tap-tap-tap or soft tug on the line, the bobber just disappears completely, silently.

You have to keep your **** together fishing this way. The bobber goes, and you have to pick up any slack line left and then it’s time: Set. The. Hook. This is only half-relevant when you are a kid going for panfish with a red&white bobber. Catching big fish with a bobber is the real deal.

The Daichii sank into that Salmon’s jaw and I soon had my third Coho from the Magic Lagoon, and the biggest fish I have ever caught with a humble bobber. I figure people probably resist it, because we aren’t talking leaf worms and Sunfish here, so how could a bobber be a good way to catch a Salmon? But truly an exciting way to fish, ultimately. 

This was another hen, and fresh. Not silver, but not black, and most tellingly, not a trace of white on the fins yet. But I have been thinking for most of the last two weeks - what if this dribs and drabs Coho run is just a small run, compared to last year? What if these are the last fish in, and the multiple dozens I saw in this creek last year won’t be showing up at all? Could this be the run resulting from one of the recent harsh winters? I don’t keep track of those things, but, correct me if I am wrong, don’t some winters&springs create better age classes of natural reproduced Salmon than others?

I noticed this key fact about Lake Superior Cohos in an article posted here the other day about the end of planting Chinooks in Lake Superior, for this same reason:


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

“The DNR stopped stocking coho salmon in 2007 for the same reason and says the coho fishery continues to remain robust.”

http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2016/11/michigan_to_cease_chinook_salm.html

So though I have been frying fish in a fancy hotel parking lot in the evenings without shame from Sunday morning’s Coho, I thought perhaps I should send this Coho on up-stream so I can catch them here again in 2019 or so.

But I wanted to see that bobber sink again, and right back to fishing I went. The porpoises were all around, and when I saw two simultaneously, I knew there were more Salmon to possibly give me that rush again.

Instead I soon learned, again, that using bait can all too quickly lead to catching small fish when you want to catch big fish: smolts. Panfish-like bobber movement was exciting at first, but I quickly learned to steer the drift away from certain quarters of the lagoon. Then the medium-ish Trout was seeing something drifting by that it liked once again, so I added a spawn bag to it’s menu choices.

And soon enough I got a solid pull on the bobber, though not that awe-inspiring bobber disappearance. And reeled in the biggest smolt I have ever caught - an 11” Rainbow, complete with par marks. I think this creek probably hosts one heckuva Steelhead run in the winter and spring.

But by then the porpoises were revelead to be Ghost Coho - just one or two of them, running 10-20% white on their bodies. And the only thing happening to the bobber was those frustrating little nibbles.

Thus back to the sand delta it was; I also hoped to maybe see if any more fresh Coho might belly up to the bar and head upstream. I have always enjoyed sailing a heavy Kastmaster out into a Great Lake, and I caught a Menominee on one in Lake Michigan last year. And the Whitefish should be approaching spawning grounds by now, one would think. This time, after my third retrieve, a nice large fish jumped twice, just about at the edge of where I could sail that shiny/glow lead.

That certainly kept me casting for a while, but nothing was happening. An hour with a spawn bag out at that casting limit also produced not a hit. And instead of seeing some new parents moving into the creek, I saw the opposite - two more Ghost Coho listlessly drifting down the creek, back out into the Lake. One of the most melancholy sites you will ever see on a fishing trip.

Just as the gloom started to settle in for the late afternoon, that familiar torpedo shape came silently drifting straight at my boots. The Coho completely ignored me and just nosed it’s way around all the edges of the sand delta, sniffing out the fresh water I thought. But it too showed some white on it’s fins and I couldn’t tell if it was a new fish, or an already-spawned one. It never would actually cross the bar and move on up, eventually sailing on down the shoreline.

This morning I spent one last hour on the Magic Lagoon before my appointment with the mechanic. Just a few swirls in the lagoon and any fish spotted was as white as black anyway. I walked the creek one last time just to report the results to you, dear readers - about the same as every time I have walked that creek over the last month - just one Coho.

Perhaps the blow coming in this weekend will produce another push of fresh fish, either the last Coho or the first Steelhead. I hope to hear from y’all if that is the case. But I will finally be back at home, WSP-ing it out, or drifting the PM or the LM with a buddy, where the Steel are already hanging. And if this crazy warm weather continues (I saw a Red-Osier Dogwood still flowering this morning) and the frozen precip holds off a little in December, I might yet get one last visit with these Superior fish.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

Well today the snow got just deep enough that I couldn't work. Darn.

So off to the Magic Lagoon I went for one final visit. I was intensely curious about the Coho run, still. Would there be the many dozens of fish in the creek simultaneously, ever, this year?

The first thing I did on arrival was walk the shallow gravel creek. Results were about the same as every other time I have walked it since mid-October - I spooked one fish. But it still had plenty of energy, zooming away instantly - unlike spawned out fish that just kind of drift out of your vicinity. And it was dark - no white on the fins anywhere. Couldn't see the sides well so couldn't be completely positive it wasn't one of the first Steelhead, but I didn't think so. In the a.m. I had hopes of catching one in the lagoon or the surf, this day.

I was also wondering if there would be any dead fish, evidence of a good run while I've been away from the Superior shore since mid-Nov. Nope, not a one.

The flow was a fair bit higher than at any point I've seen this fall. So the signal out in the lake should be coming in very clearly.

But down at the lagoon, everything had changed, probably in that big storm the first weekend of deer season. Whereas earlier this fall the mouth was several hundred yards down the beach from the lagoon, now it was only 20 yards shy of flowing straight into Superior.

And thus despite the higher volume of water coming out, the lagoon had been lowered a good 18" at least. I was afraid the Magic was gone, and on a flat sunny day unlikely to have Steelies crushing the shallow shoreline either.

But you can't catch a fish if you don't get a line wet, so one line went out into the Big Lake. And even though while standing on the shallow dunes around it I could see the bottom of the lagoon across most of it, there was still one area in the shade of a big conifer that just might hold a fish...










Which was just about perfect, a small (4 lb or so) hen. That yellow bit is the body of my now trusty #5 Brass Mepps. It's interesting looking at the picture now, seeing the white tips to the fins. In person I thought it was just a little dark and might not be so far into the spawning cycle.

But I wanted some more eggs to freeze for the future, so this one became a late lunch. There was no trace of orange left to the flesh though, it is December after all. So it wasn't the tastiest Coho ever, but with some peanut oil and a little extra red pepper flakes it was a nice enough meal of free range cold water Protein, and that's good for a growing boy like me.

My curiosity was partially answered. I think it just might not have been as good of a run this year - perhaps this was the age class from not so much one of the recent harsh winters, but more importantly, one of the recent harsh springs? Winter is always intense of Lake Superior of course, but I think the length of Winter conditions in the spawning streams ... or ice structure, etc, in those streams during the Winter, influence age cohort numbers ultimately?

And the great spawning run on this creek last year should produce a great run in 2018, right? Except this is ultimately a lake fed creek with only partial ground-water sources and thus this summer a lot of smolts were killed by the problems that flow from high water temps. The Coho run will probably be unpredictable, every year.

Overall, I had a good time fishing the lagoon this fall and look forward to it next year as well. I hope your favorite Lake Superior Coho stream produced a few for you. Maybe there is still one in there, waiting to be caught...


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice write up and cool picture. Fish on


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have seen that creek packed full of Coho before, don't know what has happened to them all.


----------



## arbutus (May 20, 2014)

Fantastic posts. I appreciate you sharing!


----------

